# Sticky  Forum rules: Must read before you post



## AVS Forum Notice

Theater room items and accessories posts are for end users and owners to recommend products to other users and not for dealers or retailers to market themselves unless asked for specifically by name. Posts that do not follow this will be removed.

Thank You


----------

